# Hi, new to FF and starting my 1st IVF today... a bit anxious!



## amelie3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi everybody.
I'm 36, my husband is 41 and we've been TTC for more than 3 years. Did all the tests after a year of trying, everything normal, unexplained infertility. I started having acupuncture then, my husband has also had acupuncture for a year now (it did improve his sperm quality, even if there was nothing wrong with it!). We decided to go on the waiting list for IVF in Homerton Hospital after 2 years of trying. Had 3 attempts at IUI whilst waiting, but failed. 
So, I'm starting injections for my 1st IVF cycle today. I am very grateful for this technique to exist and be there for us, but I can't help being anxious about so many things... The impact the treatment will have on my body: am I going to feel dreadful with the injections? The EC: I've heard a couple of horror stories from friends, so I'm a bit scared... But mostly, I'm worried about the emotional distress if we fail. After having hoped every month for 3 years, and failed 3 times at IUI, I know that it doesn't get any easier to deal with the upset of disappointed hopes, and I just don't want to go back to that horrible place again... 
So I'm struggling to feel positive and optimistic about the treatment: anxiety and self-preservation are too strong so far.
Any advice to help me feel a bit more relaxed about the whole thing? 
Thanks a lot!
Amelie


----------



## loulou78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi amelie

I'm afraid I can't help with the treatment side of things as I'm not at that stage yet but I just wanted to wish you the best of luck.

I can understand your worries as I worry about these things too and I'm not even there yet but I think you have to take things one stage at a time. Its natural to be scared as your venturing into the unknown but it may help to discuss your fears with the consultants and nurses so that they are aware and can help reassure you. With regards to failure I know its hard but you have to keep positive which is easier said then done just try not to think to far ahead, one stage at a time.

I myself have been on a bit of a downer this week looking too far ahead into the future, through the advice and support of others on this site I have realised that its not over and that we will try the various treatments that are open to us and if these don't work then we will go from there I'm trying not to think too far ahead and just to take things step by step. 

I have everything crossed for you and am sending you lots of baby dust

Louise xxx

Ps it helped me to read some of the success stories it makes you realise that miracles do happen


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Amelie, 

Im new here to, and today we are starting our first ICSI treatment, I took my first pill today and start the injections on Tuesday.

I wish you all the luck sweetie! 

xx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Amelie,

Just getting used to this site- replied to you but it posted under my own message... praps thats how it works!
Zx


----------



## janel27 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi loulou
Im new to this site also, i couldnt help but notice you said you are waiting three yr for ivf treatment
everywhere is meant to be working towards an 18 wk wait so i would ring your local pct who is funding you and ask where they at with reducing their waiting list
Jane


----------



## loulou78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi jane

Welcome to ff.

We were told this waiting time by our GP but we are in the process of speaking to pct about where we are on waiting list as we haven't heard anything. When I first spoke to our consultantlast year she told us that it is impossible to tell us how long waiting list is as women who are older will go to the top where  as because of my age they see me with time on my side so less urgent!! 
So it is hard to know what to believe but hopefully within the next week or so should have some answers.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Treatment is not as bad as you think. I want to give you my honest account of how I found it, and perhaps make you feel a bit more in control of your options.

I put it off for years as I was scared of the injections and operations - amongst other things, like having a husband who could not accept the donor aspect.

I went into it actually happy that I was finally doing something positive to change my situation. I took one day at a time and remained quietly optimistic. You are working towards success, maybe not this time, but sometime. Try and think of it as a course of treatment rather than the be all and end all. You might have to try again, you might not. Stressing is not going to make it happen.

The jabs were not as bad as I thought - I was almost needle phobic and had to get a nurse friend to do my first and supervise my second - after that I did the rest (38 in all as I DR with injections too) myself with little difficulty. You really don't feel them.

I had a very bad headache after my period started on down reg. I probably did not help by babysitting on the night before AF and staying up very late and rushing around sorting the house all weekend for relatives coming to stay - it probably triggered it. But although it was bad, I still went to work and looked after the relatives, taking them out every night.

Other than that I can't really remember feeling that bad.

On stimms I felt much better and my ovaries felt active from the start - I looked at it as a good sign.
I was walking a bit slower and had a bloated belly, but it was not that bad - still was able to do stuff and ride the horse etc. I had 22 eggs.

The EC was tricky for me as I did wake up from sedation a few times - I am not going to lie to you. But it is bearable. 
Afterwards, I was in pain for a few days. I was finding it difficult to pee and turn over in bed. Again I am not going to lie to you. 

Other people have not found it in the least bit difficult - sedation has been fine and no pain afterwards. But I guess it depends on how many follicles you have - I would rather have 22 mature eggs and a bit of pain than 1 or 2 eggs and no pain. Looking at all things positively!!!

If I have egg collection again, I will want a general anaesthetic if it is on offer, and to have codeine available for post op pain relief - I tried to manage on paracetamol alone last time and it was not enough.

Again, I have also heard that EC can be fine one time and difficult another, so it might not necessarily be the same next time.

ET is no big deal - I did not find it so anyway. It was just a speculum and other than that I felt nothing apart from having a very full bladder!

I think you should just try and look after yourself - be really selfish - eat well and rest and I am sure you will sail through. Lot of PMA


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Amelie and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Well I think you have had some great advice so far, to add to that i'd like to leave you some links shortly which should help you too 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 
(Lots of ideas here for relaxation, acupuncture etc)

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Click here for the Homerton ladies chat thread  Join in & intorduce yourself, ask questions etc

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello Amelie!
Come and chat on the unexplained board - the un-X files!!

See you tomorrow... 

Karenxxx


----------

